# Restoring an old Bandsaw



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Jack.

Try browsing through the Old Wood Working Machines forums. Lots of great info there on old tools.

Good luck with the quest.


----------



## antlerdancer (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a very common motor to find. Check farm supply,graingers,mc master/carr or any local motor shop.You do want capacitor-start,and the frame for mounting You may have to fabricate. Like to see people appreciate good machinery. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Ebay is a pretty good source for motors like this too. 

The motor you want is one of the most common ones ever made, it'll be easy to find. The most common ones will be either a 48 or 56 frame size. The 48 frame has a 1/2" shaft, 56 is 5/8". Pulleys are usually available at hardware stores.

A split-phase or capacitor-start will work well, a PSC (Permanent Split Capacitor) might not have enough starting torque. 

It'll likely cost a bit more, but a TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) one will last a lot longer than an open one will around sawdust.

If you need help hooking it up, post in the electrical section, there's about a dozen of us around there who can walk you through it.

Rob


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

